# iPhone cell network issues.



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

*iPhone cell network issues (ottawa)*

hey, I was wondering if anyone else out there has been having issues with their iPhones on the rogers network. I live in Ottawa (Orleans) and always have full bars and 3G coverage everywhere I go (Carleton University, home, mall, bus ride to and from school), yet I randomly get text messages from WhoCalled telling me I missed 3-4 calls. This is infuriating. Im paying ~$90 a month for "the most reliable network" which keeps dropping my calls while I'm on the phone and not sending them to me when I'm walking around. 

My girlfriend tells me my phone always goes straight to voicemail and nothing ever registers on my iPhone in terms of missed calls aside from WhoCalled's text messages which come an hour to two hours later. 

Its strange because I was able to check scores and netnewswire on 3G the entire time period she was trying to call me so i can't see it being a network issue... ?!

I called rogers and they told me to restore my phone, which I had already done, so he was ready to swap it out for a new iPhone until he realised I was still using my old sim card from a couple years back (used it flawlessly on my 1st Gen iPhone since sept 2007) so I put the 3g iPhone sim in it and he activated it and said it should be all well and dandy... that was friday afternoon... then on friday night (3am saturday morning) whocalled told me I missed 3 calls that night, then today, my girlfriend told me she called 4 times and it sounded like oldschool dailup and she even text messaged me which I still haven't received. This is unbelievable. Also for the past week I've been noticing that when I try making a call it takes anywhere from 5-25 seconds for the call to even connect and start dialing.. now you think that 5-25 seconds is short but try it right now, imagine you need to call someone and hit the call button... now count 25 seconds... thats WAY TO LONG FOR 2008 just to get it to *start* ringing.

Anyone else having this issue? Could I demand some sort of compensation for the terrible network service?


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been having the same issue out here in Maple Ridge on the Fido network, wife will try calling me and be told by the system I am unavailable - meanwhile I am sitting at my desk with the phone sitting on my desk by the window with full bars showing.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I was having a similar issue (Vancouver). Call them and specifically tell them your phone is not rigning. I don't know exactly what fixed my issue... I think it was a network problem in their end. Just keep bitching and ask to get a refund for the poor service. I managed to get $5/month off for the three (yes THREE!) months I had this issue. The temporary solution is to put the phone in EDGE by turning off 3G.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I get this too sometimes whocalled will be all HEY! you missed a call and i will be like.. no no i didnt it did not right. 

also, i sent a text to my friend on the fido network with the time i sent it and she didnt get it for like 30 minutes.

i dont know whats up with Rogers lately.. but the service is pissing me off as a customer commited to three years with this damn thing.

grr.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Just got off the phone with rogers after missing 1 call today, 4 calls and 3 texts yesterday. Got the usual, restore your phone to new, turn off 3G (Why in lords name did i pay premium for a 3G cell phone if I have to turn off 3G to make/receive calls?!?!), so after telling the nice CSR that i was infuriated with my high bill and lack of service he made a replacement order for me and I should be receiving my handset in 5 business days. I will see if they send me a decent replacement and if they do I'll keep it. You'd think after so much money I give them a month for their fast and reliable network in the middle of the city they would have a better answer than "its a problem we're having thats isolated to iPhones." shame.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

My best stab in the dark is an update to the towers in some form which has been propagating across the country - hit Calgary today. 3G just plain doesn't work in Calgary today.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I first noticed this problem late last week and decided yesterday to take a look over at Howard Forums and it seems this problem is affecting quite a few 3G owners.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

been told by a Rogers Rep that they have 3G network issues.


----------



## j0nblayz (Nov 11, 2008)

been having issues since 2pm today in calgary, im on fido network and 3g has been pretty much useless today, however edge has been working fine. Been missing calls all day, and also unable to even make calls unless i reboot the phone.


----------



## Metta (Nov 11, 2008)

I also have these problems (This is with Fido, in Toronto):

*I get a 'whocalled' text message telling me I missed a call, when I was sitting right by the phone and it didn't ring.
*I get 'call failed' error message sometimes when I try to make calls.
*I get 'Voicemail cannot be retrieved, try later' error messages.
*I get calls dropping 10-15 seconds in to the call.

I use this as a business phone and this is unacceptable. 

The 'i' part of the iPhone is great - amazing browser, integration with my Apple laptop and desktop systems, all that is great - but the 'phone' part is lousy. If it doesn't improve I'll eat the cancellation fee and find an alternative smartphone.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

never know, but if you complain to a retentions person.. you can see wha they can do.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*Me too*

OP, your problems mirror mine so closely that I could have written your post.

One note though, don't get your hopes up for the new handset to fix the problems; I'm on my third one and it is still doing it. The last time Apple swapped it out (for other issues) he told me not to expect the call quality to improve and that Apple has learned that it is a Rogers issue and not an iPhone build issue.

I'd be interested to know if you get a new handset or refurb from Rogers.

Good luck. Keep us posted.

Later,
n&e, m&c


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

nice&easy said:


> OP, your problems mirror mine so closely that I could have written your post.
> 
> One note though, don't get your hopes up for the new handset to fix the problems; I'm on my third one and it is still doing it. The last time Apple swapped it out (for other issues) he told me not to expect the call quality to improve and that Apple has learned that it is a Rogers issue and not an iPhone build issue.
> 
> ...


 Yeah this seems to be quite widespread. I never wanted a replacement iPhone, I wanted some sort of financial compensation for the ~$90+ monthly bill im paying for all these missed calls. I am certain the new phone will do absolutely nothing because I believe its a Rogers network issue and not the iPhone. 

If they send me a refurb, well lets just say the ehmac.ca forum censors will bleep out everything I would type here so ill just leave it at this.

Will keep you posted, cheers


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

This started happening to me here in Halifax, NS a few days ago.

I was downtown Halifax with full bars on 3G and I received WhoCalled txts for 5 calls within the same 1/2h period. During this time, I was surfing the web, listening to music, or it was just sitting on the table where I was eating.

Then I tried to make a call and it kept saying "Call Failed" after one ring.

I rebooted the phone and I was then able to make calls.

Yesterday I missed two important calls and got WhoCalled txts again. This was in a different area of the city, where I live. And today it happened again in yet a different area.

Also, when this happens, the calls obviously do not show up in "Recents." And it's always when I have great reception.


This is completely unacceptable. Paying $82.35/month for a PHONE with a fairly basic plan and I am not even being able to take advantage of minutes I have included because I am not receiving the calls, and I couldn't make some as well.

I echo the comments about the rest of the phone being great - web, maps, apps, music, videos, etc. But it's a damn phone and it should work like one.

I am going to call Rogers tomorrow if I have time to wait on hold for 30mins.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I've pretty much had the same problems with clients not being able to get in contact with me directly. They can only get to my VMM.

The only way I've found to temporarily fix the problem is by using EDGE instead of 3G. Rogers/Fido = the suck.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm having the same issues as well. However, it seems that there are a few different issues that people are having that are getting all lumped together. Some people are able to make and receive calls by disabling 3G. That indicates it is more likely to be a network issue. In my case (and others as I am reading) disabling 3G does not help.

In my case, the phone works fine for a day or two. Then it stops receiving or making calls, even with full bars. Nothing I do at that point (restart phone, disable 3G, etc) will get it to work again unless I do a full restore. Then it works right away. (until it dies again).

I called Rogers last week and they sent out a replacement. I'll have it in a few days. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it fixes the issue for me, and gives me better battery life at the same time (24hr average life for light use is kinda crappy... my v.1 iPhone went 5 DAYS).

A7


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

a7mc said:


> I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it fixes the issue for me, and gives me better battery life at the same time (24hr average life for light use is kinda crappy... my v.1 iPhone went 5 DAYS).
> 
> A7


Yeah, I hear you. I told the CSR this is unacceptable that I was able to use the illegitimate iPhone v1 for a YEAR with NO PROBLEMS on the rogers network and now I paid $249.99 and $90 a month for their PREMIUM service on a legit Rogers phone and its having all these problems. My battery life is pretty disappointing as well, v.1 went a good day and a half with heavy usage and wifi on all the time, 3G is done in 20hrs.




okcomputer said:


> I am going to call Rogers tomorrow if I have time to wait on hold for 30mins.


from another phone call 1-888-rogers1 say technical service and wireless, the automator will then ask if its for iPhone techsupport, press 1, ive called them 3 times in the last week afternoons and evenings and got through right away... kind of surprised at this. let us know what happens.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone else noticing any improvement? 3G has been working great for me the past hour or so in Calgary - as to if it's an anomaly or not I'm unsure.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Chealion said:


> Anyone else noticing any improvement? 3G has been working great for me the past hour or so in Calgary - as to if it's an anomaly or not I'm unsure.


Unfortunately I couldnt bear it so I've been on my v1 iPhone for the past 3 days... still havent missed a call


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been on Pay as you go with a v1 iPhone, and am about to make the leap to a monthly plan(just voice, no data) with Fido. I was going to get new iPhone, sell my old one and pocket the ~$100 difference.

After reading all this, should I just keep my current phone? Or will I be ok on a new one if I turn off 3G?


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

lreynolds said:


> I've been on Pay as you go with a v1 iPhone, and am about to make the leap to a monthly plan(just voice, no data) with Fido. I was going to get new iPhone, sell my old one and pocket the ~$100 difference.
> 
> After reading all this, should I just keep my current phone? Or will I be ok on a new one if I turn off 3G?


You'll be fine with 3G turned off, but since you're not getting data then why are you upgrading? The v1 does everything the 3G phone does minus faster internet/gps. Just wondering 

I like having the v1 around because I do travel, especially to europe, so being able to put a cheap sim in is very cost effective.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Cause I get to make ~$100 the exchange. Getting a newer phone that offers the future possiblity of 3G data if I want to pay the extra and having it cost less is a bit of a no brainer.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

kungfookiller said:


> Unfortunately I couldnt bear it so I've been on my v1 iPhone for the past 3 days... still havent missed a call


It's been rock solid for me now for 24 hours. Back to it's pre-Monday self.


----------



## johnoj (May 25, 2008)

Exactly the same issues - calls not coming through but getting a WhoCalled text message. I spoke to Rogers Iphone support and the tech suggested that I wasn't turning off my iPhone enough. Apparently I should turn it off every few days to "Reset my connection to the network" - what a load of rubbish!

I've worked on a helpdesk before and I recognize a BS response given in the hope that the problem will not call back when I am answering.

Problem is intermittent, sometimes they get through, sometimes they don't even if I am sitting in the same place with full 3G reception. Going to try switching to Edge but this defeats the purpose of having 3G iPhone!!

Not happy!


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Got Mac? said:


> A friend of mine who works in some remote places in ottawa says that Rogers is no good there. He eventually switched to bell because they get better reception there.


:S I would understand if I was actually living/working in a remote place, but I live in Orleans, which is quite a large suburb, and go to school at Carleton which is a few blocks off of Bank st., neither location is remote.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Same problem*

I'm having the same problem, i had created a new thread without seeing this one. I've had phone since launch with no problems, 2 weeks ago i started getting missed calls without the phone ringing. I'm pretty sure it's a network issue and changing the phone won't make a difference. It just bothers me if it is a network issue, why this is still happening since 2 weeks ago (when it started for me). Going to call rogers to ask when this will be fixed.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I was losing about 90% of my calls. I was able to fix the problem by keeping my phone off overnight. I'm sure you can pop it into Airplane mode as well. 

I don't have an explanation on how this worked, but I haven't missed any calls since I did that. It doesn't hurt to try if you can handle the downtime.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Talked to rogers support, they gave me bs reasons too, saying i have to shutdown phone every few days, told them i turn off phone during class which is for 6 hours each day. They said they've heard about this problem and it's a general 3G problem, they said they will escalate it and someone will call me. Told the guy it must be something they did to their towers as this has only started as of Nov 1st.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I've had the same issues as well. Just got off the phone with Rogers and they are sending out a replacement after we went through all the trouble shooting. The thing that scares me is he said Apple if they deem it not to be a phone issue will charge me $700 for the new phone. I told him I didn't agree with this because I am not sure if it is the phone or the network or a combination of both. He said don't worry he documented the account advising he went through all the trouble shooting steps. So if I get a $700 charge I will be calling in for sure. He was a nice rep though so hopefully he was sure of this.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> I've had the same issues as well. Just got off the phone with Rogers and they are sending out a replacement after we went through all the trouble shooting. The thing that scares me is he said Apple if they deem it not to be a phone issue will charge me $700 for the new phone. I told him I didn't agree with this because I am not sure if it is the phone or the network or a combination of both. He said don't worry he documented the account advising he went through all the trouble shooting steps. So if I get a $700 charge I will be calling in for sure. He was a nice rep though so hopefully he was sure of this.


haha no that's absolutely not true, they won't charge you for anything. I know people that have asked for a replacement because the phone didn't feel right in their hand, or other bs reasons. They only charge you the 650 or so if you don't return the old phone to them. They are replacing mine too btw but said it may take up to 10 days due to back order, probably because everyone with the phone thinks its broken as it misses calls.

I talked to some people with 3G phones and they have been getting missed calls too (non iphone phones). I'm pretty sure it's network related.


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

No sense changing phones as the problem will still persist

Been there, done that... Same issues


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I hope your swap goes smoother than mine did, 4 months of them trying to charge me $630 for the replacement, cause they couldn't "find" the one I sent back!
After a total of 34 HOURS (no not in a row, but over the 4 months) trying to get them to remove the charge, they finally removed it, not cause they found it, but because they believed me in my dedication.

Good luck!


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Elric said:


> I hope your swap goes smoother than mine did, 4 months of them trying to charge me $630 for the replacement, cause they couldn't "find" the one I sent back!
> After a total of 34 HOURS (no not in a row, but over the 4 months) trying to get them to remove the charge, they finally removed it, not cause they found it, but because they believed me in my dedication.
> 
> Good luck!


Ya for those getting replacements make sure you keep the receipt when shipping it, you can track it that way and thus have proof of delivery


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

bmmr said:


> No sense changing phones as the problem will still persist
> 
> Been there, done that... Same issues


I have been using my v1 iPhone for the past 4 days now, then my battery died so I popped my sim into my 3G (I honestly forgot about the whole disappearing calls issue) until about 2 hours into my day I got a WhoCalled text saying my girlfriend called. I called her back and she told me she called twice. So its still going on in Ottawa. I just want some money back they can keep the replacement they sent me.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

kungfookiller said:


> I have been using my v1 iPhone for the past 4 days now, then my battery died so I popped my sim into my 3G (I honestly forgot about the whole disappearing calls issue) until about 2 hours into my day I got a WhoCalled text saying my girlfriend called. I called her back and she told me she called twice. So its still going on in Ottawa. I just want some money back they can keep the replacement they sent me.


If you can call them and make them escalate the issue to tier 2 network specialists. Also tell them about this site and the may others reporting this issue only appeared as of the beginning of november.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

The level two's are aware of it and are placing all the blame on Apple ><


----------



## Jpell (Nov 18, 2008)

Same problem in Vancouver - Just outside of downtown, always full bars on 3G. Seems to have been happening for about a month.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> The level two's are aware of it and are placing all the blame on Apple ><


not sure how they can blame apple when this is only happening in Canada. Also it's something that started a couple of weeks ago. I've had my phone since Launch and only recently it has been missing calls. I'm worried 3g towers are overloaded and it's dropping our connections, so it maybe a while for a fix to come. By the way my friends 3g blackberry is doing the same thing.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

kungfookiller said:


> I have been using my v1 iPhone for the past 4 days now, then my battery died so I popped my sim into my 3G (I honestly forgot about the whole disappearing calls issue) until about 2 hours into my day I got a WhoCalled text saying my girlfriend called. I called her back and she told me she called twice. So its still going on in Ottawa. I just want some money back they can keep the replacement they sent me.


It's happening to me as well in Ottawa... kinda pissing me off! It also only begin within the last 3 - 4 weeks. I got Rogers so far to drop my SAF fee. But they are about to get another call soon if this persists.


----------



## cheddar11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Same thing in Vancouver, but seems to have been better the last few days. Ever wonder that it is because of the other 3G phones rogers has added to the network? BB Bold, BB kickstart and a couple new 3G offerings from Samsung. God help us when the BB Storm comes online. Rogers better get their act together.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

What gets me is that the gentlemen I spoke to tonight knew of the problem that everyone is having on the 3G network but still insisted that I follow the Rogers steps to reset the phone, reset the network settings, perform a full restore etc before my issue could be "escalated".


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bajan said:


> What gets me is that the gentlemen I spoke to tonight knew of the problem that everyone is having on the 3G network but still insisted that I follow the Rogers steps to reset the phone, reset the network settings, perform a full restore etc before my issue could be "escalated".


Any news on what happened when it was escalated? so they admit it is a network issue right?


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

samt14 said:


> Any news on what happened when it was escalated? so they admit it is a network issue right?


Well my case has been sent on to the next level to have my "iphone server account" checked. Never heard that one before! Don't understand why they don't admit to this being a 3G network problem since not only iPhones are affected but then again this is Rogers. I'm not too optimistic on this one so if I can at least get a credit to my account or some other freebie I'll take it....for now at least.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

samt14 said:


> haha no that's absolutely not true, they won't charge you for anything. I know people that have asked for a replacement because the phone didn't feel right in their hand, or other bs reasons. They only charge you the 650 or so if you don't return the old phone to them.


This is true. I just went through the whole b.s. exercise and they shipped me a new one. You return your tracked package with your old phone and they don't charge you, with the exception of a $30 expedited charge if you get it fast like I did.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I just experienced this today for the first time. My Boss called frantic that I hadn't replied to his many texts this morning.
I tried calling out, nothing, not even "Call Failed" just "Calling" until I stopped it. Called my phone, straight to voicemail (but thank GOD I turned off that WhoCalled garbage)

Restarted my phone, and all is well, weird.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Elric said:


> I just experienced this today for the first time. My Boss called frantic that I hadn't replied to his many texts this morning.
> I tried calling out, nothing, not even "Call Failed" just "Calling" until I stopped it. Called my phone, straight to voicemail (but thank GOD I turned off that WhoCalled garbage)
> 
> Restarted my phone, and all is well, weird.


I've temporarily solved the problem by turning off 3G when I'm not using it to surf or anything, and that way I'm not missing any calls. 

Just a word of advice to you all, that I reported this problem to the iPhone Rogers support, they did nothing, I called retentions and told them this is unacceptable service for me paying upwards of 80$ per month, and they waived my SAF fee for my service. I guess it's better than nothing.

Just keep it on EDGE when you don't need 3G and you won't miss any calls. I know it defeats the purpose of a 3G phone, but at least this works!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Update, calling them now, sometimes it takes 15 seconds to start ringing the person I'm calling.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

looks like rogers got the msg. Now when u call iPhone support there is an automated msg saying there is problem with making and receiving calls


----------



## chirrero (Nov 19, 2008)

I am having the same problems with my iphone, it would just send me a txt msg “who called” when is the phone is right next to me without and rings at all!! So I am missing a lot of calls. I try calling it from my land line and it works fine, so I imagine is only happens some times. I am trying it to use it under EDGE and see if I continue to experience the same problems. I also notice that my GPS (Blue Dot) in the map app is not working for me.
Any one knows if v2.2 would fix this problems or this is just a network problem and not a hardware/software problem?
I am not sure if is best for me to ask to have a new phone send to me, since I don’t know where the problem is coming from


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

It is also happening on BB's, but they are having data troubles on Edge as well.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Elric said:


> It is also happening on BB's, but they are having data troubles on Edge as well.


Suckers... :lmao:


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Suckers... :lmao:


lol...


----------



## chirrero (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks like the new OS 2.2 is out now, maybe that would help me with the miss calls I am getting, since I am still being told that is an iphone issue by the rogers CSR.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

chirrero said:


> It looks like the new OS 2.2 is out now, maybe that would help me with the miss calls I am getting, since I am still being told that is an iphone issue by the rogers CSR.


2.2 didin't fix the problem


----------



## ajr-ciw (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys ,

New to the board, I have had the WORST encounter with the service From Fido and Rogers for my Iphone, 

I call my friend and it gets forwared to another voice mail, So bad it takes me around 6 times to call out and I always seem to miss calls...any SOLOUTIONS..

LOL


----------



## diningcode (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the same problem in Vancouver, my girlfriend almost broke up with me because of it.. Hectic.. lol, and fido is...... lets just say... dumb and continue not to do anything about it... but.. has anyone been able to solve this issue? please let me know.. thanks!


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

ughh.. talk abou the worst CSR experience ever. On thursday night (friday 3am) i updated my 3G to 2.2. I missed four calls on friday. Then saturday i missed another 3 in the morning. I had it. I called rogers customer support, asked to speak to retentions. I got on with the girl and told her the issues, and asked her what she could to for me. She replies, "Well, it shows here you've used 1600 minutes this month. So you're obviously getting service. If you want to cancel I'll cancel you're service." I swore, then i hung up on her. 

After venting to a friend who also works with me, who was having similar issues, I decided to call back. This time i didnt ask for retentions but for customer relations. I told them what the retentions girl said to me, they apologized (and claimed they didnt know/hear of any network issues, although if you call tech support there is a pre-recorded message saying they are experiencing higher than expected call volumes because of dropped calls and network issues), she put me on hold, then apologized again for the service and the CSR then said all she could do was a $50 goodwill credit. I wasnt expecting this. I just wanted, atleast, my SAF back. I told her this was great. 

Unfortunately, I missed another 3 calls today. they better get their network together.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have been experiencing missed calls that go straight to voicemail. At first, I didn't think anything of it but now I'm aware that this is happening coast to coast. It's clear there is something wrong with the 3G network and Rogers isn't doing anything or saying anything to fix it. I'm not surprised though...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Rogers isn't admitting to their faulty network. They blamed it on my iPhone and are replacing it... I don't need a replacement it worked fine up until the end of October, now it's dropping calls like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

diningcode said:


> I have the same problem in Vancouver, my girlfriend almost broke up with me because of it.. Hectic.. lol, and fido is...... lets just say... dumb and continue not to do anything about it... but.. has anyone been able to solve this issue? please let me know.. thanks!


Now for a light hearted moment ~
I remember the good ole days, party lines in the bush at Upper Tooloom .....

Maybe these might help your relationship!


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Rogers isn't admitting to their faulty network. They blamed it on my iPhone and are replacing it... I don't need a replacement it worked fine up until the end of October, now it's dropping calls like there's no tomorrow.


I spoke to a tech support guy named Bill, he admitted their networks are overloaded and 3G is in its infancy with respect to its technology. They gave me a 50$ credit.

Also, if you call iphone support, their is an automated msg stating something is wrong with their network (3G). THey are sending me a new phone too, and even the rogers shipping tracking agent said she knew about 3G problems with the network, and thus the high replacements of phones due to some agents thinking its a phone problem. Call them, get a credit for this month, hit them at their wallets


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

samt14 said:


> I spoke to a tech support guy named Bill, he admitted their networks are overloaded and 3G is in its infancy with respect to its technology. They gave me a 50$ credit.
> 
> Also, if you call iphone support, their is an automated msg stating something is wrong with their network (3G). THey are sending me a new phone too, and even the rogers shipping tracking agent said she knew about 3G problems with the network, and thus the high replacements of phones due to some agents thinking its a phone problem. Call them, get a credit for this month, hit them at their wallets


Thanks for tip! I'll give them a call again. I just love talking to Rogers.... :lmao:


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I could bother to get a credit but I'm not really having issues lol. Could be that i turned off 3G, and probably is. I'm not using data so I'm gonna conserve that little bit of energy, maybe i'll turn it on when the network is ok so i can get that "greater coverage" that I hear its supposed to be.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I just called, they told me to just turn off 3G when not browsing. ****in gay.
I did just that (thank god for the one swipe with jailbreak) an now I have no service, so no calls anyways. Great solution guys.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Elric said:


> I just called, they told me to just turn off 3G when not browsing. ****in gay.
> I did just that (thank god for the one swipe with jailbreak) an now I have no service, so no calls anyways. Great solution guys.



You shouldn't have let that be the solution. Tell them you didn't just pay $350+ on a 3G phone and $50+ a month for 3G service if their only solution is to turn off the very service you're paying prime money for. 

I think the media should get involved, if this happened in the states the provider would be up their asses is false advertising lawsuits.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny, since this IS happening on AT&T and both apple and AT&T just got hit with a class action lawsuit over this very issue :lmao: 
Makes me wonder if it's the phone or the network.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

It's the network. BB's are getting hit too. Just not as severe. And the call I made didn't end yet. When I get my bill for this month, I'll be calling back.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree with contacting the media, only to speed up the process of upgrading towers. I have called rogers about 6 times and all 6 times they have admitted it's purely a network issue, and they are working to fix this issue. I'm pretty sure things will be fixed by the beginning of december as they will loose a lot of money if christmas shoppers all return the phone due to network issues.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you all received your replacement iPhones?! I called the rogers guys and they said my replacement was shipped out on the 10th, and I still havent received mine. My friend who lives down the street got his replacement ordered the day after me got his last week. Just wondering.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Call them again and ask for a tracking number - when I got a replacement, I called them a week later and the woman said "oh for some reason it hasn't gone out yet". She put it on priority and I got it the next day.


----------



## chirrero (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys that got a replacement send to you did that help with the miss calls problem in 3g?
is there any point for me to replace my phone?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chirrero said:


> You guys that got a replacement send to you did that help with the miss calls problem in 3g?
> is there any point for me to replace my phone?


Nope. Didn't fix it for me. Fixed other issues (mine wouldn't work on Edge either) but still getting missed calls in 3G.

A7


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Missed calls on 3G is probably a network issue - mine got fixed because I complained enough that they came out and fixed their cell site / towers. Just bug Rogers about it and ask for a level 2 tech.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

kungfookiller said:


> Have you all received your replacement iPhones?! I called the rogers guys and they said my replacement was shipped out on the 10th, and I still havent received mine. My friend who lives down the street got his replacement ordered the day after me got his last week. Just wondering.


When did u place the order?

Shipment takes at most 5 business days


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine was ordered 2 weeks ago. Was told 3-5 business days and still no phone. They have escalated the issue so we will see.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

samt14 said:


> When did u place the order?
> 
> Shipment takes at most 5 business days


Yeah I realise that, my first 3G that I ordered over the phone came within 4 days from Markham to Ottawa, however this order was placed on the 6th. I'd say that's quite late :S.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I called again and was told their order system went down and they are using a different order system.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

As seen In a previous thread I will be buying an iPhone soon.

I am curious about this call problem, has it gotten any better?

Also, if I ordered soon will it be here for Christmas, I have been noticing the shipping problems. I plan on asking the csr this when ordering.

Thanks


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

ertman said:


> As seen In a previous thread I will be buying an iPhone soon.
> 
> I am curious about this call problem, has it gotten any better?
> 
> ...


Just go into a store and get it there... the only reason we're seeing shipping issues is because the technical service guys kept thinking it was a phone related problem, so they sent everyone who complained a replacement. For me, i havent received a whocalled text in a couple days, does that mean their issue is resolved? Or is it simply that i have been locked in my room for the last week studying for exams and writing final papers? I think the latter makes more sense


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Metta said:


> I also have these problems (This is with Fido, in Toronto):
> 
> *I get a 'whocalled' text message telling me I missed a call, when I was sitting right by the phone and it didn't ring.
> *I get 'call failed' error message sometimes when I try to make calls.
> ...


I have all of those symptoms. Sometimes I will connect with somebody and I can hear them speak but they cannot hear me speak. It happens randomly with different people so it isn't on their end. Many a time I have calls like me: Hello , them: Hello is anyonethere, me: yes it's adrian, them: hello? 

Ugh. I just hang up and try again.

Does anyone else have that?


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

kungfookiller said:


> Just go into a store and get it there... the only reason we're seeing shipping issues is because the technical service guys kept thinking it was a phone related problem, so they sent everyone who complained a replacement. For me, i havent received a whocalled text in a couple days, does that mean their issue is resolved? Or is it simply that i have been locked in my room for the last week studying for exams and writing final papers? I think the latter makes more sense


I think the issue is fixed, i had been using edge for past 10 days, switched over to 3G two days ago, haven't had a missed call since, any others confirm it is fixed?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

samt14 said:


> I think the issue is fixed, i had been using edge for past 10 days, switched over to 3G two days ago, haven't had a missed call since, any others confirm it is fixed?


I got a WhoCalled text on Saturday night in a full-bar 3G area. I never received the call.

I updated to the newest firmware when it came out, so that didn't fix it. I'm going to call Rogers soon.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I finally received my new iPhone today. Looks like they have fixed the shipping issue.


----------

